# Esso Tiger grips - too tight to install?



## sworley (Jul 29, 2021)

This is my second set, my first ones were NOS, unused so I thought the material contracted and I didn't want to force it on the bar. Sold em if I wasn't going to use em.

This second set appears to be used but dang if these things are a bear to get on the bars. Anyone else experience this? I'm nervous to install these...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 29, 2021)

Maybe try heating them up to soften them. Then some wd 40 to slide them on.


----------



## sworley (Jul 29, 2021)

Good tips. I'm nervous about wrecking these and also would be fearful that it'd be a one-way street. Maybe I'll save them for if I ever get an early Coppertone standard. Always liked the thought of the Tiger bike...


----------



## stoney (Jul 29, 2021)

I had that problem years back. The tigers seems to me to be made of a stickier material. I just put a little liquid soap on the inside of the grips and on the handlebars. Worked for me.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 29, 2021)

Soak in hot water, but not boiling for about 4 or 5 minutes.  I heat a pot of water on the stove, when bubbles start appearing from the heat I turn the off the burner.


----------



## kostnerave (Jul 29, 2021)

Try compressed air with a small trigger nozzel. Get the grip started 1/4 of an inch, use your finger to carefully lift a little of the grip away from the handlebar and apply compressed air to that spot while you push the grip onto the bar. The idea is to get the grip to "ride" on the cushion of air. Try to position the grip where you want it as you push it on. Those are cool grips!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm a firm believer in using Windex for something like this and I use it for doing similar tasks at work. Warm up the grip, spray the bar end with Windex and slip it right on being firm and quick.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 29, 2021)

I have a original essco bike the grips came on and my grips are rock hard must not have been the best plastic


----------

